# Iphone Auto-Correct Fails and Wins



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.damnyouautocorrect.com

Okay, this doesn't seem like a new site but I just stumbled across it a couple of days ago and wanted to share it with anyone who hasn't seen it yet.

If your day is going bad and you need a laugh, this is definitely the cure for you.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh gosh xD So much fail, hahaha.


----------

